# BUPD Civilian Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Civilian Dispatcher I, BUPD*
Institution:
Boston University

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/11/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Tracking Code
8777

Job Description
Boston University is a dynamic and vibrant urban research university is one of the country's leading centers of innovation. We are a diverse community of students, faculty, staff and visitors from around the United States and world. We occupy three unique campuses: the Charles River Campus that occupies a two-mile swath from iconic Kenmore Square to Packard's Corner in the City of Boston, the Medical Campus located in the city's dynamic South End and the Fenway Campus adjacent to the Longwood Medical Area. In recent years, Boston University has redoubled its efforts to foster a more inclusive environment, and BUPD is actively advancing efforts to not only ensure the department reflects the rich diversity of the City of Boston, but is a department in which excellence is defined by how fully we embody these principles, as stated in the University's Diversity Statement. BU actively strives to be an antiracist institution.

The Boston University Police Department looks forward to welcoming a civilian dispatcher who shares and can help build upon and advance our department's commitment to ensuring Boston University is inclusive, equitable, diverse and a place where every member of our community feels safe and supported.

With an overarching commitment to community policing, personnel of the Boston University Police Department are committed to the safety, security and support of the 45,000 plus members of our community. Our dispatchers play a key role and are often the first point of contact to the police department, often in an emergency. Dispatchers broadcast calls for police service for the Boston University Police Department. They answer telephone calls and text messages for requests for police services, enter the required information in the police computer aided dispatch and broadcast information through police radio systems to the appropriate police and emergency response personnel. The dispatcher is responsible for monitoring and dispatching police officers to alarm activations on campus, disseminates sensitive law enforcement information to officers received through state and federal sources and make notifications to the University community of crime information and emergency messages sent through the University's emergency notification system. This position is subject to overnight assignments. Assignments are made annually through seniority bidding. Civilian dispatchers are also subject to mandatory overtime assignments based upon seniority according to needs and requirements as determined by police management.

Required Skills
High School Diploma or equivalent required with one to three years of experience as a dispatcher. Ability to multitask using a variety of database systems in the Police Communications Center. Excellent verbal and written communications skills. Excellent typing and computer skills. Microsoft Office proficiency.

We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor.

Position Type
Full-Time/Regular
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
https://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/index.cfm?fuseaction=app.jobInfo&version=1&jobid=306544&jobboardid=101

Apply through Institution's Website


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hiring again...


----------

